# Happy Birthday Lancel0t



## NTFS

Jim just turned 24 today May 19!!! He's now a year older than I am! 

 Happy Birthday!


----------



## Artrella

*JIM!!!! 24!!! WOW!!!  * *MUCHAS FELICIDADES, MI AMIGO!!!*​   


http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1070&stc=1


----------



## Whodunit

May 19th??? In Germany it's only May 18th!!!   

*I want to wish you many happy returns to your Day, though!​*


----------



## Phryne

Well, a little in advance in my opinion (one time that I'm actually early!!) since here it is 5/18.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LANCEL0T!!!




.
*​


----------



## NTFS

*Bump-

Oh yes, I remember, it's +8:00 GMT here in the Philippines.


----------



## garryknight

24? May you have many more. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Like an Angel

*Happy Birthday Sir Lancelot!! *

From Lady Marianne   -talking to myself: wait a minute, wait a minute, you've made a mistake about your knight, Robin Hood is yours not Lancelot -


----------



## cuchuflete

Happy Birthday Lancel0t!

 
un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## Jana337

Happy birthday also from Praha!

Jana


----------



## Magg

Hopefully it´s still 23:18 so I can wish you happy birthday without being delayed.

Have fun and enjoy the remain of the day!

Magg


----------



## Philippa

*Very Happy Birthday  * 
(for tomorrow!!  )
*Lancel0t!!    *  

Have/hope you had (I can't cope with these time zones!!) a great day!!

Love Philippa


----------



## DDT

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!​
Sorry, I'm being late for the party...can you send me a slice of cake???   

DDT


----------



## VenusEnvy

There are so many milestone, it's hard to keep up with them all!   

Lancelot: Happy Birthday!!!! I hope it's special for you. Enjoy!


----------



## lauranazario

Happy birthday to a fine gentleman whose words are always filled with kindness. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## funnydeal

*Happy Birthday Lancel0t !!! *


----------



## jacinta

I love birthdays.  Happy Birthday, Lancelot!!


----------



## te gato

Only 24 !!!!!!!!!
you are just a puppy.. 

Anyway..Happy Birthday Lancel0t..and many, many, yadda, yadda..more...
(_send some cake my way_)

tg


----------



## LadyBlakeney

May your birth day be joyous, fair Sir Lancel0t!


----------



## walnut

Auguri Lancelot!  Walnut


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades!!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Happy birthday, Lancelot knight
 This thread opened yesterday night
Made it here too early
To wish you happy
Birthday but now's late likely
To wish you happy
Birthday at last...

Well, last but not least and  just in case:

HAPPY    BIRTHDAY!​


----------



## ILT

Since in my time zone it is still May 19th, I guess I'm on time for the party (that's the advange of this parties, they go on until the day is gone for the last time zone! )

Sir Lancel0t:

May the joy of this day be with you for the rest of the year, and many more to come.

In case there's no cake left, here's some marshmallow salad 

ILT


----------



## Cath.S.

Sorry I'm late Lancelot, I hope you had a very lovely birthday, young man ! 
Many happy returns !


----------



## Lancel0t

Guys, thank you so much for your thoughtfulness. I am really touched. Thank you so much again.


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES.

Alundra.


----------



## Eustache

feliz cumple!!!!! y que cumplas mmmmmuuuchos más!


----------



## mzsweeett

Happy Birthday!!!!

~T~


----------

